# BNetzAgentur zu VoIP



## TSCoreNinja (9 September 2005)

An dieser Stelle hat die Bundesnetzagentur die Ergebnisse ihrer im Frühjahr gestarteten Anhöhrung zum Thema VoIP veröffentlicht sowie ihre "Eckpunkte der regulatorischen Behandlung von VoIP". Etwas zähes Lesematerial, aber für die Zukunft von VoIP in Deutschland nicht unbedeutend. 
Eine Kurzzusammenfassung gibts bei Golem, siehe http://www.golem.de/0509/40364.html

Ein paar Punkte die ich beim Überfliegen interessant fand

-Zitat: _Die Bundesnetzagentur geht davon aus, dass jedenfalls VoIP-Dienste, die einen Zugang ins PSTN ermöglichen, einen Telekommunikationsdienst im Sinne des § 3 Nr. 24 TKG darstellen._
Wichtig für Juristen, damit sie im richtigen Gesetzestext nachschlagen können  IANAL, aber dann duerfte wohl auch die TKV gelten... 

-Rufnummernzuteilung ortsgebundener Nummern soll überholt werden, und Nutzung von ortsgebundenen Nummern ist auch bei nomadischer Nutzung erlaubt, solange der Ortsbezug durch den Wohnsitz gegeben ist. 
Quasi eine Bestätigung der gängigen Praxis der VoIP Provider und Erleichterungen für diese, Ortsnummern auch in geringen Anzahlen zu bekommen (derzeit muss man pro Vorwahl wohl 100 Nummern abnehmen, was bei einem bundesweiten Rufnummernangebot Millionenkosten verursacht).

-Gewährleistung der Überwachung von VoIP Providern wird kommen, erstmals gibts eine Übergangsregelung, die im Juli veröffentlicht wurde 
(auch wenn dies IMHO ein letztlich hoffnungsloses Unterfangen ist bei VoIP-> VoIP, und bei PSTN->VoIP eigentlich die klassischen Regelungen greifen)

-Zitat: _Die Notruffunktionalität ist unabhängig von der verwendeten Technologie ein wesentliches Merkmal. Die Frage der Bereitstellung von Notrufmöglichkeiten durch Anbieter von VoIP-Diensten und eventuelle Übergangsregelungen sollten daher lösungsorientiert diskutiert werden._

-Zitat: _Mittelfristig wird die Möglichkeit für Endkunden, DSL-Anschlüsse losgelöst von einem Analog- oder ISDN-Anschluss zu beziehen, wesentlichen Einfluss auf die Erfolgsmöglichkeiten von VoIP haben._
Oder deutlicher: erst einmal keine konkreten Massnahmen zur Entbuendelung von DSL und Festnetzanschluss. Schade, Chance vertan, in den Festnetzmarkt etwas Wettbewerb hineinzubringen, bin ich froh, dass ich Kabelinternet habe.


----------

